# Finding a hypnotherapist



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Hello,I was wondering how you find a qualified IBS hypnotherapist. IS there a website that would list them and what city they are in? I'm from canada, specifically Edmonton,AB anyone know of a therapist here?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSclinicians.html lists a bunch, but I think they are all in the US.If I found someone up where you are I might ask if they know about this protocol.Mike's tapes may be better than someone trained in hypnosis but not doing IBS specific protocols.K.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks,I had already checked out that website.I was wondering if there was something similar for canada.What is the IBS protocol called? If I phone around to hypnotherapist in my city what do i ask them? Just if they know how to treat IBS?I've already tried MIke's tapes. They didn't seem to help my IBS but I listen to them before bed and they help me fall asleep so it helps a bit.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi degrassi,The therapists on that site use the UNC (University of North Carolina) protocol, though other independent hypnotherapists may treat IBS patients with their own protocol; the UNC protocol is free to therapists.Did you ever get any further help from the doc you saw in this thread?http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...261/m/178109422You mention he does hypnotherapy as well as other methods.Regarding Mike's CDs, did you give the program a second (or 3rd) round of listening, or contact Mike regarding your lack of progress? I can't recall your specific situation, so forgive me if that has already been suggested to you. But the reason I mention it, is that the one-on-one hypnotherapy may be quite expensive, and if you perhaps have not gone a bit further with getting the full benefit of Mike's program, it might be worth a try to do so - as you may know, it took me three rounds. There is also the possibility, that hypnotherapy as a method, might not be the way forward for you, though if you have had a bit of help sleeping, that is a good sign. I wish you well in your search, but if there is anything we can do to help you, let us know.All the best to you and good luck.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Sorry for taking so long to respond, I've been dog/house sitting and away from my computer.I"m still seeing the pyschologist from that thread. We do neurofeedback. Its slowly comming along. I haven't noticed any improvement in my IBS but I have noticed a decrease in my anxiety. So again small benefits, nothing major.As for mikes tapes, I listened to the whole program a couple times(atleast 2 complete times) and I stil listen to certain cds sometimes. I guess it can't hurt trying to do the program over again.I'm going to see this person(hypnotherapist) www.postivepowerplus.com in january. She works with a nutrionist I'm seeing. My mo mhas also gone to see her before. I"m not sure if she knows much about treating IBS, I guess i'll find out at my first appointment on Jan 3rd when I meet with her.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

degrassi I looked over that website and personally I would have to say the hypnotherapist does not have the kind of IBS training for HT and IBS. This is important of course.Not that she may not help you, but so you know.Personally if I went to see her I would ask her NOT to do regression HT (which looks like something done there and is not used for IBS, except under rare circumstances) and only to do specific HT for pain and relaxation and anxiety and perhaps even IBS symptoms themselves. But not regression.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

> quote: degrassi I looked over that website and personally I would have to say the hypnotherapist does not have the kind of IBS training for HT and IBS.


This is my problem. How do I find a hypnotherapist with training in treating IBS or even just illness? Besides the IBShypnosis website(which only lists US) I haven't seen anything to help me find on here in Alberta.What training do they need to be knowledgable in traeting IBS? What questions should I be asking them?


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I think I found a better doctor http://www.compusmart.ab.ca/pfratesi/From the website it looks like he deals with chronic illness(which I have besides IBS) and it also mentions IBS on the site.


----------

